# Five Ten Guide Tennie vs Freerider



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I want to get some canvas (or just not leather, which limits my choices by a lot) shoes that will work well for XC riding for days when I am exploring a lot and riding terrain that involves creek crossings, scrambling up rocks with a bike on my shoulder, and maybe something that will fare well for short hiking excursions as well. I live in central Texas where it is dry most of the time, but the trails have lots of exposed rocks. we have had a lot of rain lately so the rocks have been slippery and the creeks are high. Five Ten's offerings in the Guide Tennie and Freerider caught my eye. anyone have anything to say about comparing those two?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I own both. The guide Tennie has a stiffer sole. It is also narrow under the arch, just where you want the most contact with the pedal. The stealth sole is the same. However , the slightly softer/wider sole on the Freerider gives more pedal and pressure feedback. The guide Tennie works ok- I bought it for fit before the women's Freerider became available.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback. Still not sure if I want flats or just some more walkable SPD shoes. Me and laces don't seem to get along very well.

But if I get flats, Freeriders sound like a better choice for me.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

510 also offers the Water Tennie...

I have the Guide Tennie and concur that they're rather slim for mtb.

Also saw some Speedo water shoes at Costco for cheap.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have Freeriders and they're great for walking. In fact I often just slip them on to wear around town (we walk a lot). I took them on an overseas bike trip as my only shoe (plus a pair of sandals) and they looked ok at a nice restaurant. But ... the soles are soft and long rides can get painful. But they are no worse then any other shoe and I think more comfortable than my Shimano SPD shoes, as I can wiggle around more. In fact I've taken to riding my road bike in them and they are probably as good as my carbon-soled road shoes for overall comfort. I have pretty wide fore feet, by the way.


----------

